# RAM im Dual Channel betreiben, welche Slots?



## rednoq (16. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

Habe ein MSI Z370 Gaming M5 MoBo. Habe eine NZXT Kraken um meinen Prozessor zu kühlen und somit fällt mir der DIMMA1 Slot weg, da das MoBo ja so tolle Abstände hat. Im Handbuch ist die Seite, welche ich als Anhang eingefügt habe.
So nun die Frage, kann ich den RAM(2x8GB) nur auf A1+B1 im Dual Channel betreiben oder kann ich auch A2+B2 bzw. A2+B1 verwenden?

Danke im Voraus.

Gruß


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (16. Januar 2018)

Nimm doch einfah die dargestellte Empfehlung, also DIMMA2+DIMMB2


----------



## markus1612 (16. Januar 2018)

Da steht doch, welche Slots bestückt werden müssen, damit der RAM im DualChannel läuft.
EDIT:Folglich läuft bei anderen Kombinationen KEIN DualChannel.
Danke @Darpa, für den Hinweis, dass auch bei auf A1 + B1 Dual Channel laufen kann.


----------



## DARPA (17. Januar 2018)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Da steht doch, welche Slots bestückt werden müssen, damit der RAM im DualChannel läuft.
> Folglich läuft bei anderen Kombinationen KEIN DualChannel.



Das stimmt so nicht.
A2 und B2 sind die primären Bänke und daher die empfohlenen Slots beim Betrieb von 2 Modulen. Da bedeutet aber nicht, dass beim Benutzen von A1 und B1 kein Dual Channel Modus möglich ist.


----------



## Merowinger0807 (17. Januar 2018)

A2+B2= DualChannel, A1+B1= Dual-Channel... ist doch wohl recht selbsterklärend. 
4 Bänke wovon jeweils zwei im Dual-Channel laufen (können). 
Meist, zumindest bei älteren Boards oft genug gesehen, sogar entsprechend farblich unterscheidend gemacht das es selbst ein Analphabet theoretisch hinbekommen könnte 
Hier das Beispiel :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gelb und Rot


----------



## T1me (17. Januar 2018)

Bei den meisten Mainboards sind A2+B2 die "primären" Slots, sollte aber dennoch bei A1+B1 ohne Probleme funktionieren.


----------

